# Yellow Red Eye?



## Spaceman (Aug 26, 2012)

Hello,
this is my first post to this Forum. I am reading along for quite some time. I would be very happy if I could get some help from you people to identify this Malawi Cichlid. My son and me went to our Fish Dealer today. My son was so excited about this fish that we bought it straight away.
Thanks for any help, Steffen


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Yes, that is an odd one. Hybrid with albino something and Yellow Lab in it's past.


----------



## Spaceman (Aug 26, 2012)

Yes might be. The shape is 90% yellow lab. Thanks.


----------



## m1ke715m (Jul 26, 2012)

yellow lab x albino scolofi?


----------



## kendallikeeper (Jan 28, 2013)

looks like it has some kind of elongatus type in it.


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Hybrid lab.


----------

